
Tesla can sell vehicles in Michigan under legal settlement - evo_9
https://www.freep.com/story/money/cars/2020/01/21/tesla-sell-michigan/4533227002/
======
jsight
The title seems a little bit misleading, as they will still have to title the
vehicle in another state before transferring it in. Hopefully the new
subsidiary will be able to open a service center, though. It seems like that
was the largest pain point for Michigan Tesla customers.

~~~
hnjim
Yes; they will be able to open service centres and also facilitate purchases
through the showroom, both of which were not previously possible.

